# CAAD 8 stiffness



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

I am looking to get a R5000, but i weigh 215lbs and im pretty powerful, so will frame flex at all?


----------



## lemond2001 (Nov 22, 2001)

At your weight everything will flex. Remember upper end bicycles are made for people around 150 pounds. Cad 8 is a good frame it will work fine for you.


----------



## calrider (Oct 11, 2005)

*No Flex*



footballcat said:


> I am looking to get a R5000, but i weigh 215lbs and im pretty powerful, so will frame flex at all?


I have a CADD 7 Optimo with FSA Carbon Cranks and Campy Nucleon wheels.
My weight is about your size. I use #720 on leg press rack. 
No flex at all on this setup. Not uncommon to do >5000 ft climbing days.
Your crank and wheel choice will determine the amount of flex, probably not the CADD 8.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

thanks for everyone looking

i think i need to go test ride alot of bikes before i jump into buying something, there just seems to be so many bike in the 2-3k price range i want to find something in the right size, thats stiff so i dont waste alot of energy like i am now


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Cannondales are known for their stiffness. That's why you meet people that either love or hate them. Some say that they jar out your fillings, while others realise that they are sprinting machines that transfer every ounce of energy to the wheels. At 205lbs., I have felt other frames flex so much that they almost change gears on me when I'm sprinting or climbing.
Cannondale has no detectable flex, whatsoever...


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

No flex? The days of super stiff Cannondales died with the CAAD5. The CAAD7/8 or Six13 aren't all that stiff. 

All frames are basically the same:
BB stiffness - 96 Nm/deg.
Headtube stiffness - 72 Nm/deg.

The BB is okay but the head tube stiffness isn't good at all for a heavy rider. Their basic Premium fork also lacks lateral stiffness.

For reference those numbers are very close to a Colnago C-40 values.


----------



## unclemimo (Aug 24, 2005)

Take a look here for stiffness to bike weight ratio: 

http://www.efbe.de/efbealt/defbefrm.htm


----------



## Neibe (Aug 1, 2005)

I just bought a used 2001 R1000 with a CAAD4 is this as good as a CAAD5 and is it from the good old stiff frame days. It has the hourglass seatstays.


----------



## Prem-napper (Oct 27, 2005)

divve said:


> No flex? The days of super stiff Cannondales died with the CAAD5. The CAAD7/8 or Six13 aren't all that stiff.


I agree. I just bought a R5000 and it is no where as stiff as my caad 4 was, Although I like the way the caad 8 handles better.


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

I'm curious how caad 7/8 compares to any other aluminum frame in stiffness and harshness?


----------



## lancerracer (Nov 22, 2004)

I can say that the CAAD 7/8 are the best riding Cdale aluminums out there. They are a bit forgiving, not too harsh..,,


----------



## beergood (Feb 16, 2005)

I float between 180 and 190 pounds and have an '05 5000.

After about 1000 miles I noticed the sound of the rear brake rubbing against the rim, but only when I launch from a standstill, or close to a standstill with all my power. A quick adjustment to the brake and the sound died. I also checked the wheels, they were as tru as the day I got them. That is the only time I've even noticed the slightest bit of frame flex, and we're talking a millimeter at the brake. Not to shabby, in my opinion.

I also live in metro Detroit where the roads can be a joke sometimes. The frame is comfortable and reasonably complient considering it's stiffness under power.


----------

